# القواعد الأساسية لتوزيع الرشاشات... كتاب باللغة العربية .. ماتريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (19 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الرابع عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

القواعد الأساسية لتوزيع الرشاشات

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450154.html​


----------



## hikal007 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ali_haya (19 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم فرج عن أهل حمص ما أهمهم وأغمهم ... ربنا يبارك فيك ياحبيب​


----------



## عمران احمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما :75:


----------



## أكرم حمزه (19 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## eng.ahmed yahya (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salama1429 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## taheraly81 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## شريف برادعية (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الرائع وأسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك:20:


----------



## Nile Man (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amrhawash (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (22 أكتوبر 2014)

رج الله همك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (22 أكتوبر 2014)

فرج الله همك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم
مجموعة مميزة
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## محسن فضل (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن له حق على ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا


----------

